# It's weird this hasn't been asked at least to my knowledge in the NF forum



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Zygomorphic said:


> Dreamy, lonely but optimistic, impatient to be free, and mostly emotionally stoic.


Impatient to be free? Elaborate please. What caused the emotional hardening?


----------



## Alice in Wonderland (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm feeling all right . . . neutral . . .but a little bit pained


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Alice in Wonderland said:


> I'm feeling all right . . . neutral . . .but a little bit pained


What kind of pain? Was it caused by something? If so what?


----------



## Alice in Wonderland (Sep 7, 2009)

thehigher said:


> What kind of pain? Was it caused by something? If so what?


Thanks for the interest but I'm not in the mood to talk about it, despite my bringing it up :crazy:


----------



## Anatta (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm mostly well apart from being bored. <=== my base feeling of late. :/


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Alice in Wonderland said:


> Thanks for the interest but I'm not in the mood to talk about it, despite my bringing it up :crazy:


Understood. Hope you feel better though.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Anatta said:


> I'm mostly well apart from being bored. <=== my base feeling of late. :/


 
Lol so not bored eh? Well why is that?


----------



## Zygomorphic (Nov 19, 2009)

thehigher said:


> Impatient to be free? Elaborate please. What caused the emotional hardening?


I'm in my last year of secondary school and am awaiting the transition to college where I can hopefully start getting more involved in activities, following my whims, and studying subjects that are actually of interest to me. As of currently, I feel constricted in suburbia and am hoping to attend college in New England (read: Maine) where I can get lost in forests all day, watch the waves crash against bluffs, and experience other such idealistic scenarios.

As for my stoicism, it's a state I purposely suspend myself in and seek to maintain as a safety valve from getting myself too upset over said loneliness and those typical questions of existentialism.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Zygomorphic said:


> I'm in my last year of secondary school and am awaiting the transition to college where I can hopefully start getting more involved in activities, following my whims, and studying subjects that are actually of interest to me. As of currently, I feel constricted in suburbia and am hoping to attend college in New England (read: Maine) where I can get lost in forests all day.
> 
> As for my stoicism, it's a state I purposely suspend myself in as a safety valve from getting myself too upset over said loneliness and those typical questions of existentialism.


I feel constricted as well. Although this is a common feeling where ever I am. I find that whereever I find myself...after my intuition has picked up everything...I become restless. The only place where I find peace is in people...because there are always more things to learn about people and their subjective lives. But being in a forest all day sounds amazing. 

I can understand the stoicism as well. Often feeling numb is a lot better than feeling everything. Loneliness is so real among so many people that it is stagering in my opinion...even among myself. Ah questions...more and more questions. You find one out and then in come 3 more until you have loads of questions unanswered. Gah, scary. Good luck.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I'm feeling impatient.

Constantly impatient.

Impatient is probably my most frequent feeling.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> I'm feeling impatient.
> 
> Constantly impatient.
> 
> Impatient is probably my most frequent feeling.


Do you mind if I ask where it stemmed from?


----------

